# Whats hot in wheel clean ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

About to run out of wheel cleaner so as I've not bought any for a long time could do with the heads up an what is good at the moment ?
I prefer to buy say 5 litres so all the one litre kits would not be for Me.. Non acidic is a must....
I had a 5 litre tub of AB very cherry which is nearly gone.. This was / is seemingly OK .. Just thought I would ask before buying some more of the same..
Or should I just use an APC ? 
I have on occasion used Autosmart G101 that seems pretty good also...

Do the dedicated wheel cleaners remove the LSP ? I use wheel wax or CG wheel sealant but wonder if the wheel cleaner just strips it off again ?

Thanks !!..........................


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

AS Smart wheels!!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

if the wheels are sealed then all you should need is a wash with shampoo or as said a light clean with apc will help. 

if you want a wheel cleaner then smart wheels is very good for the money and does last a long time at 10-1


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I use AMDetails, AMWheels diluted at different rates.

VERY effective. My cream/white wheels aren't protected yet (woops), and they got caked in brake dust and mud. I sprayed them with a strong mix of AMWheels, left to dwell, then jet washed off, and they came out like new.


----------



## DezzaRS (Nov 5, 2011)

bilberry!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AS smart wheels or Espuma revoultion, bilberry is overrated (imo) and expensive (around £25 for 5L + p&p, smartwheels is about half that)


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> About to run out of wheel cleaner so as I've not bought any for a long time could do with the heads up an what is good at the moment ?
> I prefer to buy say 5 litres so all the one litre kits would not be for Me.. Non acidic is a must....
> I had a 5 litre tub of AB very cherry which is nearly gone.. This was / is seemingly OK .. Just thought I would ask before buying some more of the same..
> Or should I just use an APC ?
> ...


Chuck, why change something that works very well, i have the very cherry stuff and it always does the biz so to speak, use it twice a year and then seal the wheels and then presuure wash and all is good......mind you with this bloody hosepipe ban the car is looking a bit sorry for itself

Kev


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I had billberry before and to be honest thought it was not very good at all !!

Just thought I would maybe try something different as these products get updated quite often..

Thanks.


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> I had billberry before and to be honest thought it was not very good at all !!
> 
> Just thought I would maybe try something different as these products get updated quite often..
> 
> Thanks.


How much did you dilute it?


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I used Bilberry as my first wheel cleaner, tried a few since but when doing family or friends cars I now use Smart Wheels, a lot cheaper and better than Bilberry even if they were the same price!!!!

Get some smart wheels mate, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

What do people dilute smart wheels at? It kills my sprayhead on any bottle :/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just used the new version of Smart Wheels today and that will be my go to wheel cleaner from know until i find another excellent price & Product IMHO


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

xScotty said:


> How much did you dilute it?


20 to 30 % product to water.. Any weaker it was hopeless.....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> I used Bilberry as my first wheel cleaner, tried a few since but when doing family or friends cars I now use Smart Wheels, a lot cheaper and better than Bilberry even if they were the same price!!!!
> 
> Get some smart wheels mate, you won't be disappointed.


Where is best to get it Mate ??


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Smart wheels wins hands down tried bilberry 1: just about all dillutions didnt see what the fuss was about


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ChuckH said:


> Where is best to get it Mate ??


Elite have it in at about 16 quid for 5L


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dave-g said:


> What do people dilute smart wheels at? It kills my sprayhead on any bottle :/


What did you dilute it too that killed your triggers?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or Maxolen Wheel Cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Cquartz your wheels then you can use normal shampoo bud, Loads cheaper in the long run:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

About 40% product in an autosmart bottle?

Still prefer bilberry with foaming triggers though :/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dave-g said:


> About 40% product in an autosmart bottle?
> 
> Still prefer bilberry with foaming triggers though :/


Thanks i have it at 4;1 if you used a grey atomiza chemical head it should last longer


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Bilt Hambers new wheel cleaner may be worth a look at?


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

dezzars said:


> bilberry!


x2.....


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll give one of the grey ones a go, I have a couple at home!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Think its fair to say you can close yr eyes and pick a wheel cleaner from the ones being mentioned. I use AB very cherry and have only started aggitating by hand since the hose pipe ban. Before its was just a case of spray, let dwell then power wash off...and this is on unsealed wheels. They are all good and all work ie the main stream ones!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> Elite have it in at about 16 quid for 5L


Cheers Mate !! The postage is the killer or I would get it from a Forum supplier ... I have tracked down the Autosmart Rep for Our are and will get some from Him..

Thanks for the relies Guys !................:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4ab67b7da2
This guy bulks it down to 500ml and 1 litres


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

For just a wheel cleaner Autobrites non acid Very Cherry is the tops and for removing fallout then IronX. I have used the Wonder Wheels smart and dont to keen


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If your only doing your own cars (1 or 2) then your better off researching wheel sealants. This will save you money in the long run as you won't need 5 litres of wheel cleaner if any. I use Dodo's Supernatrual wheel cleaner on my sealed wheels when they are really dirty as this is very kind on the sealant, only need to use a tiny bit and will last me ages.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4ab67b7da2
> This guy bulks it down to 500ml and 1 litres


Mate that works out at £50 for five litres.... Its 15 quid for five litres of Your local AS Rep...
Thanks to Grant Our AS rep !!......................:thumb:


----------



## Maciek (Mar 6, 2012)

Is AS Smart Wheels safe for "daily/weekly" washes? Let say at 1:4 or 1:3 ratio?
Got 4 cars to do and at least by washing wheels often/weekly they "look" cleaner and not everyone want to pay for weekly wash.

I dont like using IronX or CCC Dissolver everytime as that is too expensive.

Will AS Smartwheels remove sealant? In my case its Optimum Opti Seal.

thanks in advance
M.
sent from SGS.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sealed wheels should only need shampoo to clean..
or a weak mix of APC


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Dissolver from Lee at Concours Car Care. Not the cheapest out there but an AIO Tar/Fallout remover. And it bleeds lovely :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Mate that works out at £50 for five litres.... Its 15 quid for five litres of Your local AS Rep...
> Thanks to Grant Our AS rep !!......................:thumb:


+ You have no idea what you are actually buying from EBay, no comeback if there is a problem with the product and don't get me started on the H&S and legalities of it.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Maciek said:


> Is AS Smart Wheels safe for "daily/weekly" washes? Let say at 1:4 or 1:3 ratio?
> Got 4 cars to do and at least by washing wheels often/weekly they "look" cleaner and not everyone want to pay for weekly wash.
> 
> I dont like using IronX or CCC Dissolver everytime as that is too expensive.
> ...


Yes Smart Wheels is very safe if you use as directed. But as Kev says you should only need a shampoo if your wheels are sealed


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm getting AS Smart Wheels on Friday.....

:thumb:


----------

